# Babies!



## Neal (Dec 13, 2010)

My Sri Lanka babies are back to 100%. I actually think they are better than ever. They are for sure a lot more active throughout the day. I have been keeping them in the incubator every night and it seems to have helped them out a lot. Here they are:












My hatchling leopard still walking the enclosure by her lonesome. I checked the eggs tonight and it looks like one will be ready to go tomorrow.


----------



## JohnathanO (Dec 13, 2010)

Beautiful tortoises  

Good to hear that the Sri Lanka babies are doing good. Your Leopard looks great, how many more eggs do you have left?


----------



## Neal (Dec 13, 2010)

30 something, I had a couple explode and she's still laying so I haven't bothered to count. The oldest clutch is almost 150 days now.


----------



## ticothetort2 (Dec 13, 2010)

Glad to hear that the incubator did the trick!! Can't wait to see some more little leo's keeping her company!


----------



## Tom (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool. Glad the stars are ok. Wow, 150 days. Don't give up. I just re-read the Fife's Leopard book and it says that sometimes even babcocks have a diapause that needs to be broken.


----------



## Neal (Dec 13, 2010)

With all those stories we heard at the conference I won't be throwing away any eggs. Richard was telling me he has a lot of babcocki's that incubate for 6 months or more.


----------



## coreyc (Dec 14, 2010)

That's great ot hear your Star's are doing good hopefully he will have some company soon he or she looks great


----------



## gummybearpoop (Dec 14, 2010)

150 days ain't nothing.....there was a radiata egg that took over 500 days to hatch! 

Neal, I am glad the stars are good and I am glad you didn't sell them!


----------



## John (Dec 14, 2010)

they're lookin great neal keep me posted.


----------



## CGKeith (Dec 14, 2010)

Glad to hear the Stars are doing better.

Congrats on the Leopards, keep posting pics. Everybody likes to see baby pics. 

Wish I had room for couple of them.


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 14, 2010)

Aww nothing better than hatchling pics  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## onarock (Dec 14, 2010)

I could imagine the sunken feeling when you found them in that condition. Glad to hear that they will be just fine. Hows it going with the one that is supposed to hatch any day now?


----------



## laura808 (Dec 14, 2010)

aw! they are all so beautiful and you are lucky to have such awesome (and now healthy) torts! Please post some pics of the soon to be baby when she/he hatches!


----------



## Neal (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks guys. The new one just pipped tonight, she should be through tomorrow sometime. She was a clutch mate of the one that has already hatched and incubated at the higher temps closer to the top of the incubator so should be a girl as well. Hopefully I will have pictures tomorrow.


----------



## onarock (Dec 14, 2010)

Neal Butler said:


> Thanks guys. The new one just pipped tonight, she should be through tomorrow sometime. She was a clutch mate of the one that has already hatched and incubated at the higher temps closer to the top of the incubator so should be a girl as well. Hopefully I will have pictures tomorrow.



Lets see some pics of that incubator


----------



## Neal (Dec 14, 2010)

MR-148. Not the most popular, but I really like it. The containers towards the top are at 89.7, the ones on the bottom are 85.6 so the ones in the middle are in between those two temps. The top right corner has my two stars sleeping, and there's a container towards the bottom that I keep the leopard baby in. I keep the container on top of the incubator outside during the night cause I don't have enough room. The 3 eggs in there are all fertile so they don't seem to mind the temperature fluctuations. 33 eggs including the ones on the top, and I have a nest that I left outside. 

I'm out of school and not working yet so I have all sorts of time. Any other requests, lol.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Dec 14, 2010)

You gotta love a pic of a full incubator Congrats!


----------



## gummybearpoop (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice incubator Neal


----------



## Neal (Dec 14, 2010)

gummybearpoop said:


> Nice incubator Neal



Maybe someday I'll have some Astrochelys Radiata in there!


----------



## gummybearpoop (Dec 14, 2010)

Neal Butler said:


> gummybearpoop said:
> 
> 
> > Nice incubator Neal
> ...



..and Geochelone Platynota & Elegans! I wish I didn't sell my platynota!


----------



## kbaker (Dec 15, 2010)

I missed something here...
I know you hatched out the leopard, but did you hatch out the stars, too?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 15, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Neal (Dec 15, 2010)

kbaker said:


> I missed something here...
> I know you hatched out the leopard, but did you hatch out the stars, too?



No these are Sri Lanka stars I purchased from a breeder. They recently had some issues: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-A-friendly-reminder-and-a-couple-of-recommendations


----------



## kbaker (Dec 15, 2010)

Excellent!!
My tortoises are in the basement for the winter and it gets pretty cold. I get worried when I soak them that they will get chilled (and on occasion, I get busy and forget I am soaking them). So I will put them in the incubator to soak.



Neal Butler said:


> kbaker said:
> 
> 
> > I missed something here...
> ...


----------

